# AM4 backplate thread size



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

As the title says, I am trying to find out AM4 backplate thread pitch size (the thread that air and water coolers screw into).



http://imgur.com/jAA75d1


I was told that they were M3.5 or 6/32, Finally found M3.5 (they aren't that easy to track down), but whilst they seem to be the right diameter they are not the right pitch.
So before I go and order some 6/32, is anyone able to tell me definitively what are their thread sizes please?

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Find a pc repair shop or a hardware store if possible. Or contact AMD/board maker


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

It would seem both types are used, depending on who made the parts...
Don't you just love standards?

I actually had problems with the Wraith cooler that came with my old Ryzen 7 1700, as although it screwed in to the backplate with the Asus board I had at the time, it was almost impossible to remove...


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Find a pc repair shop or a hardware store if possible. Or contact AMD/board maker



I was hoping that some clever person would be able to tell me 



TheLostSwede said:


> It would seem both types are used, depending on who made the parts...
> Don't you just love standards?
> 
> I actually had problems with the Wraith cooler that came with my old Ryzen 7 1700, as although it screwed in to the backplate with the Asus board I had at the time, it was almost impossible to remove...



sure do, When they are applied consistently, heh.

Looking like I will maybe need to buy both in and then wait until I can take the air cooler of to try then.

Hmm, no hang on. Do have the small stock screws and they do Not fit M3.5, so I'm guessing that my Gigabyte board is 6/32 then.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

This thread claims 6/32, but that's for AM3+, which in theory is the same, but...








						What size screws are these? (AM3+ mounting bracket screws)
					

I have the black pieces but I can't find the screws. Installed an aftermarket heatsink and now that I want to try to sell my mobo I can't find 'em




					www.overclock.net


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

What a PITA and in some ways I am somewhat surprised, as I would have thought that most things made in China/Japan etc would use metric sizes as standard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> I was hoping that some clever person would be able to tell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If im not sure about a diameter or thread pitch I go to a hardware store.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

Gonna order a thread pitch gauge instead, for myself that is way easier (disabled, so getting out of my home takes major planning).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Gonna order a thread pitch gauge instead, for myself that is way easier (disabled, so getting out of my home takes major planning).



Get standard/metric, wood/machine screw types


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get standard/metric, wood/machine screw types



getting metric and whitworth I think it is unc not unf?


----------



## flmatter (Feb 27, 2020)

@lorry  your local nut and bolt company or fastener supply company should be able to tell you and may have what you want on hand.  You just have to take your back plate to them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Coarser thread are typically wood screw type, machine screw type are finer.

Woodscrews are for speed, machine screw are for fine adjustment



flmatter said:


> @lorry  your local nut and bolt company or fastener supply company should be able to tell you and may have what you want on hand.  You just have to take your back plate to them.



He is disabled, logistics involved to get transpo are difficult for him


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

flmatter said:


> @lorry  your local nut and bolt company or fastener supply company should be able to tell you and may have what you want on hand.  You just have to take your back plate to them.



Not an option mate in reality as that would mean breaking down my current build, Plus getting me out of my home, no  easy task

No Wonder I was confused! Just tried out some M3.5 locking nuts on the back of my Gigabyte MB and they looked to fit onto the protruding Noctua bolts that were sticking through,
But, I got a spare AM4 backplate to mess with, maybe drill the threads out of etc and for that the M3.5 do Not fit. No wonder there are problems at times with some coolers!!


----------



## flmatter (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Not an option mate in reality as that would mean breaking down my current build, Plus getting me out of my home, no easy task


Roger that, I did not know.  If I had a spare one I would spec the threads out for you but with my luck yours would have the opposite ones.  GL


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

flmatter said:


> Roger that, I did not know.  If I had a spare one I would spec the threads out for you but with my luck yours would have the opposite ones.  GL



Cheers mate - see what I said above. Tried out a M3.5 nut of the Noctua protruding bolts, and they looked to fit ok but I'd also bout a spare backplate to mess with and on That one the M3.5 do Not fit, so that one is likely 6/32


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> I was hoping that some clever person would be able to tell me


There's no industry standard for those and nothing says that AMD uses the same throughout their product lines either. It would make sense if they do, but I would not assume it. They may have different sources that aren't manufacturing from the same spec sheet. 

Here near me we have an Ace Hardware store (ironmonger or DIY store on your side of the Big Pond) and they have "open bins" of every size and shape of screw, bolt, nut, washer you can imagine. There have been many times over the years where I have taken a piece to this store and worked my way through the bins until I found the right bold, or nut I needed. Then, if I needed 4 bolts, I could buy 4 instead of a whole box. Maybe Crawley, being a pretty big town, might have such a store.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Maybe Crawley, being a pretty big town, might have such a store.



No such luck mate, we barely have Any useful shops yet an abundance of damn coffee shops.
If worst comes to worst, I Do have a small precision engineering firm that are willing to do 'beer money' jobs. They cut and bent my simple custom PSU shroud for me for well under £10 I could only find one other custom one in Portugal which would have costed around $50 posted


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> What a PITA and in some ways I am somewhat surprised, as I would have thought that most things made in China/Japan etc would use metric sizes as standard


Not when it comes to computer screws, as these things weren't designed/invented in Asia. Also, keep in mind that the Chinese are terrible when it comes to following manufacturing standards, so sometimes screws end up not being quite to spec...



eidairaman1 said:


> Get standard/metric, wood/machine screw types


Metric is standard, that other stuff is not 



eidairaman1 said:


> Coarser thread are typically wood screw type, machine screw type are finer.
> 
> Woodscrews are for speed, machine screw are for fine adjustment


Not really true either, only if what you refer to as "wood screw type" is intended to be self tapping.
It's more about how coarse or fine the thread is and the pitch. For example, case/HDD screws have a coarse thread and a fairly large pitch, so they're quick to screw in (they also use imperial standards) whereas the FDD/optical drive/SSD screws are fine thread and pitch. Neither are "wood screw type" or even self tapping though.



lorry said:


> No such luck mate, we barely have Any useful shops yet an abundance of damn coffee shops.
> If worst comes to worst, I Do have a small precision engineering firm that are willing to do 'beer money' jobs. They cut and bent my simple custom PSU shroud for me for well under £10 I could only find one other custom one in Portugal which would have costed around $50 posted


What you might need is something like this.





						Adjustable Silver T-Handle Ratchet Tap Holder Wrench with 5pcs M3-M8 3mm-8mm Machine Screw Thread Metric Plug T-Shaped Tap : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
					

Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Adjustable Silver T-Handle Ratchet Tap Holder Wrench with 5pcs M3-M8 3mm-8mm Machine Screw Thread Metric Plug T-Shaped Tap.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> What you might need is something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hope not, I doubt that my hand strength is up to that These days. I have now found some reasonably cheap M3.5 nuts and bolts, from Sussex Model centre would you believe! Accu Ltd also do them but at about £2 each bolt! Then found some 6/32 nut and bolts on eBay dirt cheap, so hopefully I'm covered either way now.

Thanks guys, appreciate the input and help


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

Socket AM3*+* - Left
Socket AM4 - Right

Edit: Same from left to right

Edit 2: The left screw is actually from Socket AM3+ 

The left screw came from a Gigabyte motherboard, and the right is from the MSI B450 Tomahawk that I have listed in my System Specs. The thread pitch seems the same except for the missing thread on the bottom of the screw from AM4, and the larger head.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

Yet I have 2 AM4 backplates with different threads, go figure

as a just out of interest item -
"
The #6-32 UNC is a thicker screw with a more coarse thread. This makes it more suitable for fastening larger parts and thicker materials requiring increased holding strength. Its larger size and coarse thread make it easier to work with during assembly, with less risk of cross threading. The integrated flange provides greater holding strength with less risk of pull through. The hex head makes it easier to work with during assembly with powered torque screwdrivers.

The M3 is a thinner screw with a finer thread than the #6-32 UNC. This makes it more suitable for fastening into smaller parts and thinner materials requiring good strength in a limited space. Its size and fine thread make it appropriate for applications where a #6-32 UNC would be excessively bulky without providing any other benefits versus the smaller M3."









						Computer case screws - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Yet I have 2 AM4 backplates with different threads, go figure
> 
> as a just out of interest item -
> "
> ...



Speed/price even


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

Likely all those reasons and more, but Must be a real PITA if your cooling solution and your MB don't match up. Easy enough if it's say the 6/32 that you need, but if like here in the UK M3.5 isn't easy to source, could be a right PITA.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

I find it odd that there are different screw types for various models. All aftermarket coolers use the same screws offered for AMD mounting AM2 through AM4. Not like you get two sets of screws to go with whatever board you have. AMD does not offer multiple box cooler types to appeal to board makers having that call.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

AMD doesn't make any use of aftermarket screws though, their coolers use the clamping option


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Yet I have 2 AM4 backplates with different threads, go figure
> 
> as a just out of interest item -
> "
> ...


Well, it's not M3 for sure, that's a really small screw in comparison. In fact, I don't think it's the 6-32 either, as that's a case screw and the pictures @biffzinker provided are of much longer screws with a different thread. It would seem that at least some AM4 backplates are using 3.5x20mm screws, but it doesn't seem to be universal, which is mad.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> AMD doesn't make any use of aftermarket screws though, their coolers use the clamping option



They absolutely use the screw option.... IMHO, most of the "cheap" solutions use clamps (or an older AIO). I would guess that 90% or more of the aftermarket coolers I test delivered screws for AMD mounting.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll find that out in a few days when the 6/32 screws arrive.
Plus another on one of the Optimus threads said that they x570 board, MSI godlike i think it was, uses 6/32 thread size



sneekypeet said:


> They absolutely use the screw option.... IMHO, most of the "cheap" solutions use clamps (or an older AIO). I would guess that 90% or more of the aftermarket coolers I test delivered screws for AMD mounting.



yet the stock cooler that comes with the 3900x uses clamping


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

You do realize that old Optical drives mounted with 6/32 and SSDs mount with M3 (reverse that). You could answer the question by trying to run the screw into one of them. AFAIK all AMD socket screws are 6/32.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

If I had any that is
I have no optical and only M.2 SSD


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> AMD doesn't make any use of aftermarket screws though, their coolers use the clamping option


On AM4 they screw on to the backplate, at least the Wraith coolers screw on.



sneekypeet said:


> You do realize that old Optical drives mounted with 6/32 and SSDs mount with M3. You could answer the question by trying to run the screw into one of them. AFAIK all AMD socket screws are 6/32.


Wrong, optical drives are M3, hard drives are 6-32. That said, those are also case screws as I pointed out elsewhere.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> On AM4 they screw on to the backplate, at least the Wraith coolers screw on.



the 3900x stock cooler does not


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> yet the stock cooler that comes with the 3900x uses clamping



I was speaking about aftermarket cooling.  Speaking of stockers though, my 3600X cooler uses screws.

@TheLostSwede you are correct, I was typing faster than my brain there.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

The screws provided with the Scythe AM4 mounting kit are longer for the four plastic spacers. Thread pitch is the same.








lorry said:


> the 3900x stock cooler does not


I thought even those screwed into the backplate.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I thought even those screwed into the backplate.



The image you provided tells the tale. The two coolers on the left use clips, the other three screw into place. It would be hard to have the square top with access to the screws.


----------



## Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

I believe thread pitch and screw size are the same as for an AM3/AM3+ plate but the length could be different. 
I can check that to confirm quickly if I must.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

Bones said:


> I believe thread pitch and screw size are the same as for an AM3/AM3+ plate but the length could be different.
> I can check that to confirm quickly if I must.



I was looking for an aftermarket company to describe the screws. In that journey I see Noctua have been using the same screws, as they state AMD has used the same screws since 2005.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

Bones said:


> I can check that to confirm quickly if I must.


I posted photos on page 1.








						AM4 backplate thread size
					

As the title says, I am trying to find out AM4 backplate thread pitch size (the thread that air and water coolers screw into).    I was told that they were M3.5 or 6/32, Finally found M3.5 (they aren't that easy to track down), but whilst they seem to be the right diameter they are not the right...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

okay, something a bit screwy is going on here, for me anyway



http://imgur.com/fzBatXZ


This shows some PC screws (wish folk would call them bolts) clearly showing thread M3.5
Below that are the screws/bolts that I got from Accu Ltd, that also clearly state M3.5.
yet the ones from the PC screw kit fit into the AM4 backplate that I have, whilst the Accu screws do not.
Are there different metric pitches, or something?

Here are the two screws together and you can clearly see the difference



http://imgur.com/gRnb3a3


yet here is their product page where they clearly state M3.5






						M3.5 x 25mm Cap Head Screws (DIN 912) - A2 Stainless Steel: Accu.co.uk: Precision Screws
					

Buy M3.5 x 25mm Full Thread Cap Head Screws (DIN 912) - Stainless Steel (A2) from Accu's Precision Screws range. Manufactured by AccuScrews. In stock with express worldwide delivery available.




					www.accu.co.uk


----------



## Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I posted photos on page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess there's no need to check......


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

Thread pitch is the same as a chassis screw.













						Amazon.com: HELIFOUNER 360 Pieces Computer Standoffs Screws Assortment Kit for Hard Drive Computer Case Motherboard Fan Power Graphics : Electronics
					

Buy HELIFOUNER 360 Pieces Computer Standoffs Screws Assortment Kit for Hard Drive Computer Case Motherboard Fan Power Graphics: Computer Screws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Thread pitch is the same as a chassis screw.
> 
> View attachment 146114



yes i know (see above) yet they state that they are M3.5, which if Accu Ltd are correct, they are clearly Not.
Seeing as Accu Ltd make their living from precision screws, bolts etc, I reckon that they are likely to be the more accurate, don't you?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

Maybe this would help answer your question finally?








						Amazon.com: Pro Bamboo Kitchen 60pcs #6-32x5mm Desktop Computer PC Case Chassis Thumb Screws M3.5 Tool-Less Adjustment Thumbscrew Silver Nickel Plated: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Pro Bamboo Kitchen 60pcs #6-32x5mm Desktop Computer PC Case Chassis Thumb Screws M3.5 Tool-Less Adjustment Thumbscrew Silver Nickel Plated: Computer Screws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Maybe this would help answer your question finally?
> View attachment 146116
> 
> 
> ...



Sure looks to have, thanks.
So Why the hell do they get called M3.5 then?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Why the hell do they get called M3.5 then?


Looks like there referring to the size of the head (3) and length (5) of the screw.        

Honestly I don't know why.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Looks like there referring to the size of the head (3) and length (5) of the screw.



Don't think so, as with my boxed set they state M3.5 x 5 (5 being the length)
Looks more to me to be the diameter, according to your picture.
But How messed up is that? Use metric diameter but imperial thread !


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Sure looks to have, thanks.
> So Why the hell do they get called M3.5 then?


Because, as I pointed out earlier, Chinese companies aren't very good with standards. They use metric-ish and decided to translate the imperial standards to nearest metric equivalent...


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

Sheesh !


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> But How messed up is that? Use metric diameter but imperial thread !


Because metric is more accurate?


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

but mixing the two up? Gawd!

What size tyre do you want?  oh, 25 inches by 200 mm  please

Think I'll beat my head with a mallet, it'd be less painful


----------



## Mats (Feb 27, 2020)

I'd order a new backplate with included screws, would have been so much easier if I had no way of checking the thread.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

Mats said:


> I'd order a new backplate with included screws, would have been so much easier if I had no way of checking the thread.



screws won't be long enough, I want to use the backplate for the Optimus waterblock, so they need to be somewhere in the region of 25mm in length.
Now if you know how I can order them without knowing the thread type and size you is a better man than me gungerdin, or however you spell that 
Seriously I am not happy putting That much pressure onto the MB without some kind of bracing


----------



## Mats (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh, I see, It wasn't as easy as I thought.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

If you look around the internet, the consensus is that they are 6/32 by half, as stated by someone else earlier. You can go to damn near any online hardware joint and order them to lenght.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> If you look around the internet, the consensus is that they are 6/32 by half, as stated by someone else earlier. You can go to damn near any online hardware joint and order them to lenght.


Now I can yes, but I Did look and there didn't look to be any confirmed sizing. If I had that info I wouldn't have bothered posting. 
Whilst it was thought to have been M3.5 I looked, and found a Single place selling That size here in the UK


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> Now I can yes, but I Did look and there didn't look to be any confirmed sizing. If I had that info I wouldn't have bothered posting.
> Whilst it was thought to have been M3.5 I looked, and found a Single place selling That size here in the UK



Easiest way to confirm without question. Shoot off an email to a motherboard maker or five, and AMD. Someone will get back to you with the answer.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

That very much doubt somehow mate.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2020)

lorry said:


> That very much doubt somehow mate.



TBH I have very little trouble reaching out via email or social media and get responses. Won't know till you try right? I mean, you may as well go to the source if you cannot confirm from what this thread already has.


----------



## lorry (Feb 27, 2020)

I know that I won't know until it's tried, but given past dealings with gigabyte 'support' I have my doubts over it being successful. Worth a try though I know

Just got this BTW from Noctua, has no threads on it at all, so you can use whatever nut and bolt that you want up to M4 and IF you can bend this you'll be doing well as it is 2mm thick steel with an insulated back






						Noctua NM-AM4-L9aL9i, Mounting Kit NH-L9a & NH-L9i on AMD AM4 platforms : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk
				






http://imgur.com/nTCCuOY


Also I can put this one to bed, likely anyone else can as well. The bolts for the stock AMD AM4 bracket that came with my Gigabyte x470 Gaming 7 are 6/32



http://imgur.com/fPBRBvP


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

lorry said:


> As the title says, I am trying to find out AM4 backplate thread pitch size (the thread that air and water coolers screw into).



I am not sure the size but I can also tell you that the backplates have different heights of the female thread area that protrudes through the motherboard.  Board makers are supposed to supply the correct height backplate on request.

Edit: Also, if I can find my thread pitch gauges, I can let you know what they are.


----------



## lorry (Mar 4, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I am not sure the size but I can also tell you that the backplates have different heights of the female thread area that protrudes through the motherboard.  Board makers are supposed to supply the correct height backplate on request.
> 
> Edit: Also, if I can find my thread pitch gauges, I can let you know what they are.



It's ok now, thanks though, appreciate it. I found a Noctua AM4 backplate that does away with threads entirely (see above) and doesn't have any of those female threads protruding through. I can then use up to a M4 sized nut and bolt.


----------



## Jazzer (Jun 6, 2020)

lorry said:


> I know that I won't know until it's tried, but given past dealings with gigabyte 'support' I have my doubts over it being successful. Worth a try though I know
> 
> Just got this BTW from Noctua, has no threads on it at all, so you can use whatever nut and bolt that you want up to M4 and IF you can bend this you'll be doing well as it is 2mm thick steel with an insulated back
> 
> ...


I have been trying to fit an AM4 board and Ryzen 5 into a fanless, heat-pipe cooled chassis. Having solved the problem of the changes to the screw-hole placings between AM3 and AM4, I hit the problem that the original screws were the wrong thread. All I needed to do was obtain longer screws with the correct thread and use the original tension springs. (BTW, the stock cooler that came with the Ryzen 5 uses captive screws with springs secured by circlips which screw into the backplate, rather than one of the other two alternatives, one of which clips over the plastic brackets.)

The following is what I have found from my measurements. The original screws are 3mm and have a pitch of 0.5mm. This appears to be a standard size as my supply of machine screws fits the original board fittings.

The AM4 screws are 3.5mm and have a pitch of 0.8mm. 

3.5mm is the standard screw to fit wall sockets in the UK, so they will be easy to source, won't they? Unfortunately, not. The standard for 3.5mm screws is a pitch of 0.6mm.

The AM4 screws do match the BSW 32G 5/32 thread pitch. The pitch of 32TPI is 0.79375mm which is as near as dammit 0.8mm. The metric threads are 60 degrees and the BSW threads are 55 degrees, which is close enough to take the tension.. However, 5/32" is almost 4mm and will not fit the AM4 backplate.

I will use the Noctua backplate with the springs from the original screws, but with longer, cap-headed machine screws.


----------



## lorry (Jun 6, 2020)

Jazzer said:


> I have been trying to fit an AM4 board and Ryzen 5 into a fanless, heat-pipe cooled chassis. Having solved the problem of the changes to the screw-hole placings between AM3 and AM4, I hit the problem that the original screws were the wrong thread. All I needed to do was obtain longer screws with the correct thread and use the original tension springs. (BTW, the stock cooler that came with the Ryzen 5 uses captive screws with springs secured by circlips which screw into the backplate, rather than one of the other two alternatives, one of which clips over the plastic brackets.)
> 
> The following is what I have found from my measurements. The original screws are 3mm and have a pitch of 0.5mm. This appears to be a standard size as my supply of machine screws fits the original board fittings.
> 
> ...




I found this site, which seems to have as complete a range as anything else I've found, plus some






						Accuracy. Delivered. | 500,000+ Components - Accu
					

Buy Precision Fasteners, Lead Screws, Captive Screws, Nuts, Washers, Hardware & Mechanical Components At Accu.co.uk.




					www.accu.co.uk


----------



## Jazzer (Jun 9, 2020)

OK, that site has gone into my Bookmarks. Thanks.

I just had to look. They offer a great range of 3.5mm cap-headed screws, all to DIN 912. 

I looked up the DIN 912 standard to find out the thread pitch and it cited the pitch for 3 mm as 0.5 mm which is just what the AM3 socket uses. Then I looked up the 3.5 mm thread pitch, only to find that 3.5 mm is not even in the DIN 912 standard. So, the defacto standard for the M3.5 screw is 0.6 mm, but AMD are quite entitled to make it any pitch they like. Doh!

I note that the DIN 912 pitch for M4 is 0.7 mm, so they are being a little naughty for making their M3.5 screws 0.8 mm pitch.

I hope your description of the Noctua AM4 back-plate is close: I have machined up some 3 mm-threaded 'top hat' inserts that slip into the back of the Noctua back-plate holes and extend through the motherboard to the same distance that the stock, back-plate studs extend. I can, now, use the original cooler thumbscrews, screwed into the 'top hat' inserts. Just to be sure, I have ordered long, expensive, cap-headed 3 mm screws in case the top hat insert solution does not work.


----------



## lorry (Jun 9, 2020)

Jazzer said:


> OK, that site has gone into my Bookmarks. Thanks.
> 
> I just had to look. They offer a great range of 3.5mm cap-headed screws, all to DIN 912.
> 
> ...



For me it fitted the Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 wifi perfectly.
My problem was that I found it fiddly as hell to get it all together (i have disabilities, so I am at a disadvantage for anything awkward to fit).
I did a dry run and it fitted just fine with some titanium bolts that I found on eBay, but they were 5mm too short.
Here's a pic of the dry run with 3 of the 4 bolts in place



http://imgur.com/WR0M4eY


----------



## Jazzer (Jun 11, 2020)

lorry said:


> For me it fitted the Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 wifi perfectly.
> My problem was that I found it fiddly as hell to get it all together (i have disabilities, so I am at a disadvantage for anything awkward to fit).
> I did a dry run and it fitted just fine with some titanium bolts that I found on eBay, but they were 5mm too short.
> Here's a pic of the dry run with 3 of the 4 bolts in place
> ...


I have been giving this a bit of thought. I suggest you try fitting bolts through the back-plate and screwing on the nuts, but leaving enough space between the nuts and the backplate to put *tiny* dots of superglue on the outside edge of the nuts. Place the back-plate with the nuts uppermost and resting against the back-plate until the superglue sets. 

With luck, you will be able to gently refit back-plate, nuts and bolts to the motherboard without breaking the superglue bond.

If you want to change things around, in the future, you should be able to easily detach the nuts from the back-plate and scrape the superglue, off of all surfaces.


----------



## lorry (Jun 11, 2020)

Jazzer said:


> I have been giving this a bit of thought. I suggest you try fitting bolts through the back-plate and screwing on the nuts, but leaving enough space between the nuts and the backplate to put *tiny* dots of superglue on the outside edge of the nuts. Place the back-plate with the nuts uppermost and resting against the back-plate until the superglue sets.
> 
> With luck, you will be able to gently refit back-plate, nuts and bolts to the motherboard without breaking the superglue bond.
> 
> If you want to change things around, in the future, you should be able to easily detach the nuts from the back-plate and scrape the superglue, off of all surfaces.



The trouble with that is that there is Very little 'wriggle-room' with this particular motherboard, you can see in this picture that the bolts are right on the extreme of the mounting slots on the block.
I have no idea if this is true with other MBs, or if it is only true for x470 or Just my board?



http://imgur.com/fL8VXZw


What would be better would be to find out what double-sided pads they use for the original backplate and then just using that.
When things improve C19-wise there is a local precision engineering firm that could likely weld the buts in-situ I'm sure
Or of course have @Optimus Water Cooling come up with an updated mounting design, which is what they said they will do for the future (obviously that isn't possible currently).


----------



## Jazzer (Jun 11, 2020)

lorry said:


> The trouble with that is that there is Very little 'wriggle-room' with this particular motherboard, you can see in this picture that the bolts are right on the extreme of the mounting slots on the block.
> I have no idea if this is true with other MBs, or if it is only true for x470 or Just my board?
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I misinterpreted your photo. I'd assumed you would be putting the nuts under the motherboard. I was proposing doing the gluing with just the back-plate, nuts and bolts. That gives you a back-plate with 'captive' nuts that can then be offered up to the motherboard and cooler for final assembly. The bolts can be dropped through the cooler slots and will rest on the threads of the nuts. If you have a suitable 'nut-spinner' (a screwdriver, but with a socket on the end) or a 1/4" socket set, tightening the bolts would be relatively easy.

If you are going to get some engineering done, don't think of welding: get someone to turn four nuts in the shape of a top hat that extends into the holes in the back-plate and motherboard. Here are the ones I turned, drilled and tapped out of brass rod. One of the original thumbscrews is shown screwed into the 'top-hat' insert. If you have a friend with access to a metal working lathe, they could machine them up in a couple of hours.


----------



## lorry (Jun 11, 2020)

Jazzer said:


> Ah, I misinterpreted your photo. I'd assumed you would be putting the nuts under the motherboard. I was proposing doing the gluing with just the back-plate, nuts and bolts. That gives you a back-plate with 'captive' nuts that can then be offered up to the motherboard and cooler for final assembly. The bolts can be dropped through the cooler slots and will rest on the threads of the nuts. If you have a suitable 'nut-spinner' (a screwdriver, but with a socket on the end) or a 1/4" socket set, tightening the bolts would be relatively easy.
> 
> If you are going to get some engineering done, don't think of welding: get someone to turn four nuts in the shape of a top hat that extends into the holes in the back-plate and motherboard. Here are the ones I turned, drilled and tapped out of brass rod. One of the original thumbscrews is shown screwed into the 'top-hat' insert. If you have a friend with access to a metal working lathe, they could machine them up in a couple of hours.
> View attachment 158583



yes That's what I would prefer, hand't thought of trying that way must admit, food for thought for when I upgrade the MB a bit down the line.
Thanks, that is Def worth looking into.


----------

